# How long can you run NPP



## vannesb (Dec 15, 2011)

Getting ready to run a 20 week cycle and was looking at running NPP the entire length.  I know with Deca the longer the better and run for 16 weeks while on cycle.

My thoughts were week 1-12 100mg EOD 13-20 150 EOD.  I will be running test week 1-12 750mg and then 13-20 1G Test some other compunds as well.

Or can I stay with just the 100 mg EOD for 20 weeks, did not know if at some point will I start to loose the benifits?


----------



## joedel (Dec 15, 2011)

good question...... your body could get used to it because u run deconate for such a long time to build up ur blood levels of the nan...... hmmnnn

make sure u get some cabaser if you run it for that long just incase imo...


----------



## Grozny (Dec 16, 2011)

If your going 20 weeks why use a short ester thats alot of pining otherwise 19nors can be harder to recover from. You may want to use HCG during your cycle , to make recovery easier.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2011)

^^^ recommends Jewish nandrolone


----------



## paolo584 (Dec 16, 2011)

bro do test p/npp for 10wks then switch the npp for tren a for another 10 wks


----------



## Hell (Dec 16, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> bro do test p/npp for 10wks then switch the npp for tren a for another 10 wks



This 
8 Weeks of 750mg Test/400-450 NPP
straight into
8 weeks of 250mg Test/50mg ed Tren Ace


----------



## vannesb (Dec 16, 2011)

Appreciate the advice my Liver cannot handle the Tren!


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Appreciate the advice my Liver cannot handle the Tren!



So are you looking for all out mass gains?  Why not add in an oral in week 5 and again in week 14 or 15?  I agree, you are doing a 20 week cycle with long esters, why add in a short one so you just have to pin more.  I could see, not sure if this is a good idea of not (correct if I am wrong), could you run Deca for 14 then switch to NPP the last 6 to make the recovery easier?  I would assume while the deca is still kicking the NPP would be going very fast so you wouldn't lose out with the benefit of the long ester deca clearing well before PCT starts.

Just my thoughts, not sure if it makes any sense or not.


----------



## vannesb (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> So are you looking for all out mass gains? Why not add in an oral in week 5 and again in week 14 or 15? I agree, you are doing a 20 week cycle with long esters, why add in a short one so you just have to pin more. I could see, not sure if this is a good idea of not (correct if I am wrong), could you run Deca for 14 then switch to NPP the last 6 to make the recovery easier? I would assume while the deca is still kicking the NPP would be going very fast so you wouldn't lose out with the benefit of the long ester deca clearing well before PCT starts.
> 
> Just my thoughts, not sure if it makes any sense or not.


 Might look at that I am running DBOl week 1-4 and week 16-20 and looking for Mass gains.
Possible cycle

Week 1-12 750 mg Test E
Week 1-12 NPP 100mg eod
week 1-4 40mg Dbol
week 13-20 1G test E
Week 16-20 40mg Dbol

May just go with what I know deca and run the 20 weeks on it.  Never have used NPP everyones speaks highly of it.  I am more into long cycles.  I cruise when off cycle so no PCT.  If I run Deca it will be 400mg EW for 20 weeks


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Might look at that I am running DBOl week 1-4 and week 16-20 and looking for Mass gains.
> Possible cycle
> 
> Week 1-12 750 mg Test E
> ...



If you are blasting and cruising no need to worry about Deca than.  If I do run nandralone, it would be NPP being that I will have to PCT and come off unlike you.  I know some guys run Deca at 150-200mg a week when they cruise for joints as well.


----------



## vannesb (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> If you are blasting and cruising no need to worry about Deca than. If I do run nandralone, it would be NPP being that I will have to PCT and come off unlike you. I know some guys run Deca at 150-200mg a week when they cruise for joints as well.


 so would you go with Deca instead since it is a long cycle and I do not PCT


----------



## FordFan (Dec 16, 2011)

If you're going for 20 weeks, why would you want to use short esthers? Fwiw, go with deca. By week six,  I'm sick of pinning eod.


----------



## vannesb (Dec 16, 2011)

FordFan said:


> If you're going for 20 weeks, why would you want to use short esthers? Fwiw, go with deca. By week six, I'm sick of pinning eod.


 I agree I am sure most were thinking an 8 to 10 week cycle is why everyone recomended NPP might start off with NPP for 4-6 weeks and 12-14 weeks of Deca.


----------



## bobby6638 (Dec 16, 2011)

vannesb said:


> I agree I am sure most were thinking an 8 to 10 week cycle is why everyone recomended NPP might start off with NPP for 4-6 weeks and 12-14 weeks of Deca.




that is how _i would run it ,,  start off with the npp to get going then switch over to deca _

I am just not sure about exactly when to start pinning the deca...    the npp will clear out fast as you know & the deca will take a little time to kick in,   you might feel a little off during that time,,  not sure just something to think off.

maybe lower the npp dose while starting deca for a week or two before stopping it


----------



## vannesb (Dec 16, 2011)

bobby6638 said:


> that is how _i would run it ,, start off with the npp to get going then switch over to deca _
> 
> I am just not sure about exactly when to start pinning the deca... the npp will clear out fast as you know & the deca will take a little time to kick in, you might feel a little off during that time,, not sure just something to think off.
> 
> maybe lower the npp dose while starting deca for a week or two before stopping it


Good point will do some research on it.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

bobby6638 said:


> that is how _i would run it ,,  start off with the npp to get going then switch over to deca _
> 
> I am just not sure about exactly when to start pinning the deca...    the npp will clear out fast as you know & the deca will take a little time to kick in,   you might feel a little off during that time,,  not sure just something to think off.
> 
> maybe lower the npp dose while starting deca for a week or two before stopping it



Ask GMO, OSL or Heavy, this is past anything I know about cycling.  I am in here to learn, wish I could help more.  Deca is not something I have really looked into at this time so my knowledge is very, very limited.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 23, 2011)

Bumping this up for you V because it looks interesting as hell.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 23, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> bro do test p/npp for 10wks then switch the npp for tren a for another 10 wks


 


this ^^^

maybe just run test E or C for the full 20 and npp/tren 10 each


----------



## 1bad1 (Jan 6, 2012)

6weeks for me


----------

